
Git for Windows: Change non-inclusive naming - drevil-v2
https://github.com/git-for-windows/git/issues/2674
======
drevil-v2
"Don’t you see that the whole aim of Newspeak is to narrow the range of
thought? In the end we shall make thoughtcrime literally impossible, because
there will be no words in which to express it."

\- George Orwell, 1984

